# Heater Recommendations



## flyfish13 (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi
I would like recommendations on what brands of heaters are considered the best and most reliable. Thanks:smile:


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I prefer submersible heaters, so you need a smaller hole in the lid. The Stealth turns itself off if its out of the water. I haven't had any problems with them, but I haven't had them very long. I've heard good things about titanium heaters, they are also safe to leave on when changing water. I've only lost fish to very old heaters (10+ yrs). The itsy bitsy walmart heaters seem to quit working after awhile. Most of the others (penn-plex, aqua-clear, jager) I've had work fine, even the hang on tank kind.


----------

